# IronMagazine Competition...who wants in?



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

In case anyone hasn't been in the Camaro vs Johnnny thread, it has turned into a full on IM bodybuilding competition challenge 

The challenge is open to anyone until Friday of this week. If you want in, simply post in this thread, but only once please, to make it easier to count and such.

Friday, Nov 5th is the deadline to sign-up.

You may post before and after pics if you wish, but only after pics are required. I would recommend posting both though, so you can see how much you have improved, and allow everyone else see it too! Its not only motivating to yourself, but others on the board. 

Keep a strict journal. This allows you to see both what worked well for you and worked against you. 

The pictures are due in by March 6th, the Arnold Classic. That gives you nearly 18 weeks to get in tip top shape.

If allowed by Rob, we will post a single thread during the final week and have an IM vote for overall winner, best bodypart, most improved, etc.

Enjoy and motivate yourself and others. This is an excellent tool to motivate people, and yourself.  Remember to buckle in for the long haul. 18 weeks is a long time, but it will be here in NO time.


So far I have the following members entered...

Myself, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, and GoalGetter.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 31, 2004)

ill enter should i post my before pics in this thread or wait til the 18 weeks are up?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

The IM Comp Pics thread...


----------



## pmech (Oct 31, 2004)

Do I have to use my body?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=804998#post804998


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

WOo hoo!!! I'm psyched!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in a i'll win


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

I'll do it if I don't have to post my before pics until AFTER.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in, I am going to follow the NASM's OPT program, I get the videos this week.  I am going to start Next Monday provided I get to review the videos in time.  I will be going for 10 weeks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I'm in, I am going to follow the NASM's OPT program, I get the videos this week. I am going to start Next Monday provided I get to review the videos in time. I will be going for 10 weeks.


 Hey dale can you post a link to info about that program? I'm curious but lazy at the moment.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

> I'll do it if I don't have to post my before pics until AFTER.



lol.. I had to laugh at that one  Good deal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey dale can you post a link to info about that program? I'm curious but lazy at the moment.



You won't be able to get much free info on it, but there is a synopsis of it on www.nasm.org in the education menu under OPT.  I have a book, but I would have to type it in here which will not happen.

I will start constructing my program today in the diary section.  It will change alot in the next week once I get the videos, but the structure will be the same.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.nasm.org/application/optimum/default.asp


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://www.nasm.org/application/optimum/default.asp


 Cool thanks. So you had to buy this program?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2004)

I got the book for free, but I bought the videos to see the proper form of some of the exercises.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

Who are the judges?

What's the prize?

Rob going to pony up 3-6 months worth of Anabolic Matrix?  If he does, maybe I'll throw in $200 worth of Avant products to the winner.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Judges.... I was thinking about having IM members vote. However, maybe we (moderators and contest competitors) should elect a certain number of board members to judge? Any good ideas?

I say, instead of giving all donated awards (I would be glad to donate something, maybe money er whatever) to the overall winner, pick a select product or prize for a certain catagory (for instance LeptiGen Mass for the strongest, Anabolic matrix for the most ripped, etc)

I would be glad to donate 25 bucks or something for the cause..

What are you guys's ideas.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 31, 2004)

I love the idea, the before and after pics of the previous comp were really motivating. COUNT ME IN!!!!

What are some of the rules or guidelines, just take pics and measurements along the way?? Most improved at the end of 18 weeks wins???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

Is it only for those trying to gain size or strength, or can us cutters participate too?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 31, 2004)

buy in for 20$ or 30$ a neutral mod or Robert keeps hold of the money. Winner of contest takes the prize money plus the supp sponsors contributions.

I'm in for 20$ or more 30$ 

1.)we do need to elec a board of NON-biased judges 


2.)An official thread, list of members entered, and rules a regs; the thread will have to links to all members journals which will consist of their before pics  

3.)journal musts: before pics, Weights, sizes, and body fat percent(if possible) 
-Pics will consist of general poses, pictures of muscles being measured, and something in the before pic that says the date.


----------



## seven11 (Oct 31, 2004)

im in ....gl to the rest of ya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 31, 2004)

So far entered:

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic,  Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11 

11
30X
----
330$

11
20x
----
220$

are we going to all pitch in? and if we do are we going to suggest how much?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh what the heck, I'll enter it too.

BTW I think Camaro wins.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Oh what the heck, I'll enter it too.
> 
> BTW I think Camaro wins.



lol, i wish him good luck and you too, but you haven't seen how out of shape i am


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

good luck to all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> good luck to all



oh hey i remember talking to you about my shoulders i did what you guys said about dropping off some sets being that i was over training and my shoulders have never been more sore  thanks!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

What kind of weight you tossing around and what exercises u doing?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> What kind of weight you tossing around and what exercises u doing?



i warmed up doing laterals: 3 set warm up 15lbs,20lbs,25lbs then i moved to my working sets on laterals of 30lbs then to 35's then finishing with 40's all reps of 10. 

then i did some presses 3 sets more like 2  with 80's i was being a little lazy

then I finished it all up with a rotator cuff work 

felt it the next day


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

U bitches are dilusional, I'm going to dominate.  Actually, I think TP will win based on where he has been before and where he is now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts


 Luke was in too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Details?  Rules?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll play under whatever rules, or conditions, you all propose.  I'll even let ya'll pick the judges.  This is purely for fun, for me.

BTW, Dale is a wise man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I'll play under whatever rules, or conditions, you all propose. I'll even let ya'll pick the judges. This is purely for fun, for me.


 Same here!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

Let's say we come up with some objective measures to factor in for most improvement.  Here are 2 first drafts I was thinking of...

Total inches lost*x*(fat lbs lost-muscle lbs lost) for cutters

Total inches gained*x*(muscle lbs gained-fat lbs gained) for bulkers

For people wanting to do an overall deal, we could make a 3rd equation containing parts of both.

This would leave us with a best cutter, best bulker, and a most improvement award.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Let's say we come up with some objective measures to factor in for most improvement. Here are 2 first drafts I was thinking of...
> 
> Total inches lost*x*(fat lbs lost-muscle lbs lost) for cutters
> 
> ...


 
 ah crap. i gotta measure myself... what body parts are we measuring?

 arms, chest, back, waist, hips, thighs, calves?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

is there enough participants to have 2 winners? 1 for men and 1 for women?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ah crap. i gotta measure myself... what body parts are we measuring?
> 
> arms, chest, back, waist, hips, thighs, calves?


If you need any help... J/K   Haha, I need to be careful with my comments for awhile, LOL. 

I hate measuring!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> is there enough participants to have 2 winners? 1 for men and 1 for women?


 i think there are only 3 women.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> If you need any help... J/K   Haha, I need to be careful with my comments for awhile, LOL.
> 
> I hate measuring!


 HAHAHAHAHA! Good one, boss!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i think there are only 3 women.


1 winner for each category


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i think there are only 3 women.



start recruiting more! get lis to join in. i think we should separate men and women.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> start recruiting more! get lis to join in. i think we should separate men and women.


 I don't know what to do to get more ladies to join in. A few have misinterpreted it and think they're not in good enough starting shape to join in. That's not the point at all. Or rather, that IS the point. Here is an opportunity to make a major improvement, there is motivation and incentive in place, as well as a group of friendly competitors to help support each other through it.

 I don't see a problem, but for some reason, some girls are hesitant.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> start recruiting more! get lis to join in. i think we should separate men and women.


I'm up for anything, but IMO I think we should be co-ed. I don't see any reason why not, other than the girls who are entered (*including TP  *  ) will most definately kick MY ass, LOL.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

good god its just for fun. like you said it is simply a motivator. imo we are all winners here    ... except for johnnny   

if you didnt catch it johnnny, that was a joke, so dont "freak out" on everybody.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock and BP: man i'm laughing my ass off here. hahaha!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Let's say we come up with some objective measures to factor in for most improvement.  Here are 2 first drafts I was thinking of...
> 
> Total inches lost*x*(fat lbs lost-muscle lbs lost) for cutters
> 
> ...



Screw the cutter and bulker distinction.  I am recomping, so I think we should just go for best over physique, most improvement, best arms, etc....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob going to pony up 3-6 months worth of Anabolic Matrix?  If he does, maybe I'll throw in $200 worth of Avant products to the winner.



Is Robert avoiding this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm up for anything, but IMO I think we should be co-ed. I don't see any reason why not, other than the girls who are entered (*including TP  *  ) will most definately kick MY ass, LOL.


I just wanted to clarify here. I'm not saying TP will kick my ass. I'm just grouping him with the girls.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

As am I TP, but I bet many are just going to do 1 or the other.  I will try to figure out an equation, but there should also be some subjectivity to the judging.



Anyone else using a specific methodology like HIT, GVT, or P/RR/S


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm.  I might be in.  Will be getting ready for a Vacation anyway.  Let me see if I will be having any interference here at work.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i think there are only 3 women.



Make it 4


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Make it 4


 YAYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

I volunteer to help judge the women's swimsuit & talent competitions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now there's a competition going on


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> As am I TP, but I bet many are just going to do 1 or the other.  I will try to figure out an equation, but there should also be some subjectivity to the judging.
> 
> Anyone else using a specific methodology like HIT, GVT, or P/RR/S



Cool.  I don't much care.  The Avant prize, however, will go to the runner up for best overall physique.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm in! What do I have to do?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm in! What do I have to do?


 Work your ass off, eat right and make an astounding physical improvement by the Arnold Classic in March. Starting now. That's about 18 weeks. You in? (say yes!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to clarify here. I'm not saying TP will kick my ass. I'm just grouping him with the girls.



Yeah, that is probably a good idea, since that is shaping up to be much tougher competition.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Anyone else using a specific methodology like HIT, GVT, or P/RR/S



Tri-Phase Progressive Training.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Cool.  I don't much care.  The Avant prize, however, will go to the runner up for best overall physique.




Why, I think you should give me the prize when I win.  What do you need avant products for, if you are not going to give them to me for winning, then you should give them to the third place person, but not yourself for taking runner-up.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Work your ass off, eat right and make an astounding physical improvement by the Arnold Classic in March. Starting now. That's about 18 weeks. You in? (say yes!)


 
*Oh, yes, I'm in  *


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

I suppose I'm in... I'm leaning down anyway for the next 12 weeks so I'll be a part of it. My current pics are already in my journal


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why, I think you should give me the prize when I win.  What do you need avant products for, if you are not going to give them to me for winning, then you should give them to the third place person, but not yourself for taking runner-up.



Glad someone got it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

I will take pics this week, but I will have to finish the roll nefore I can post them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Bah, you have been promising pics for ages.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

I do have some pics in my gallery.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

I am lighter and a bit more cut these days.  My digicam is older than you TP so it is not compatible with Windows XP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot those.  How much lighter?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

I would say I am only about 5 lbs lighter, but I have alot more muscle thanks to my little transgressions with the juices.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Define "alot".  And yeah, I might be about to get my ass kicked.  Se' la vi.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

you see how easy i manipulate women? i snap my fingers and they all want to join now.    ummmmm just kidding by the way.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I volunteer to help judge the women's swimsuit & talent competitions.



  I'm sure you would


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm sure you would


You're already my pick, for Ms. Legs


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Do we have an official start date?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I suppose I'm in... I'm leaning down anyway for the next 12 weeks so I'll be a part of it. My current pics are already in my journal


 Awesome... finally a good number of ladies in da house. I'd love to see us outnumber the guys.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

It started.  Hop to it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You're already my pick, for Ms. Legs



This board is broken..I can't find a blushing smilie! 

Thanks honey bunny    Please make Max a judge


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> It started.  Hop to it.



Yes sir!    This calls for a new journal...but but I promised to keep one for a least a month     I'm gonna be lumped in with Mon now for most journals in one month


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would say I am only about 5 lbs lighter, but I have alot more muscle thanks to my little transgressions with the juices.




At the end of my cycle, I was at the same level of definition at 215 as I was at 195.  The pics of me in my gallery were pre cycle at around 210 about 2 months after my first m1t cycle.  During the real deal, I got up to 246 I believe.

I have lost quite a bit of mass since the end of my cycle due to dicking around all summer, which is why I want to recomp.  Hopefully muscle memory works for what I gained from that too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

BTW, I started my precomp 2 a days.  I will do at least a week, prolly 2 of that before I hoppin on the other stuff.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

What other stuff will you be hopping on?  I just want to know what my superior genetics are up against.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> What other stuff will you be hopping on?  I just want to know what my superior genetics are up against.




I will be taking only creatine, a thermo and perhaps Rhodiola.  I am done with PHs and gear.  My last cycle was gear and finished up in early may.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Camaro, if it's a full 18 weeks, I am in.  I need the motivation, which I am lacking lately and though I am not even remotely close to competition shape, I will give it a go, hell, I am closer to a heart attack than to competition shape.....So, yeah, I am now officially doing the single, stupidest thing I have ever done, so yeah, I am set to enter the tournament...and DOMINATE!!!!
...as my destiny dictates...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Camaro, if it's a full 18 weeks, I am in. I need the motivation, which I am lacking lately and though I am not even remotely close to competition shape, I will give it a go, hell, I am closer to a heart attack than to competition shape.....So, yeah, I am now officially doing the single, stupidest thing I have ever done, so yeah, I am set to enter the tournament...and DOMINATE!!!!
> ...as my destiny dictates...


 I was hoping you would! WOO HOO!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Camaro, if it's a full 18 weeks, I am in.  I need the motivation, which I am lacking lately and though I am not even remotely close to competition shape, I will give it a go, hell, I am closer to a heart attack than to competition shape.....So, yeah, I am now officially doing the single, stupidest thing I have ever done, so yeah, I am set to enter the tournament...and DOMINATE!!!!
> ...as my destiny dictates...


My money's on you, Tony. Don't let me down!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> My money's on you, Tony. Don't let me down!



I hope you got some good odds.

P.S.  I am still waiting for Jodi to enter.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> My money's on you, Tony. Don't let me down!


Maxturbator the Insane.....Thanks for your vote of confidence. You can be a Multi-Gazillionaire if I win and you bet like $2. I think the last odds-makers in Vegas had me at a Gazillion to One.... 
I will use GoPros P/RR/S and go with that....That's once I finish Therapy, but I'll be doing cardio in the meantime......


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Maxturbator the Insane.....Thanks for your vote of confidence. You can be a Multi-Gazillionaire if I win and you bet like $2. I think the last odds-makers in Vegas had me at a Gazillion to One....
> I will use GoPros P/RR/S and see what happens....That's once I finish Therapy, but I'll be doing cardio......



WAHOOOO, glad you are joining us Tony!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

> P.S.  I am still waiting for Jodi to enter.




Ya know, I was thinking the same thing, then I got to thinking...She is getting on in her years and maybe a contest such as this may be a little too much for her brittle aging bones.  I s'pose we could make a seniors class for her, GoPro, and Albob, but that just seems like it would be a bit too much work for the judges.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

so far: 

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 (sorry guy forgot you), rock4832 (you're in right rock?),  IainDaniel, Velvet,  klmclean, shutupntra1n,  fantasma62 , 

Anyone missing? i'm sorry if i left someone out.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Do we have an official start date?



well the 5th of Nov is the end of admission and you dont have to start till you want but you just have to be finished March 1st


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Everyone going to pitch in cash? yes? no?

lets have a vote majority rule? 20 or 30 dollars?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38574


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> so far:
> 
> camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 (sorry guy forgot you), rock4832 (you're in right rock?),  IainDaniel, Velvet,  klmclean, shutupntra1n,  fantasma62 ,
> 
> Anyone missing? i'm sorry if i left someone out.



Yeah, you're missing me!   
Count me in!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're missing me!
> Count me in!!!



Sweet Deal!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

Updated list:

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 (sorry guy forgot you), rock4832 (you're in right rock?), IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ya know, I was thinking the same thing, then I got to thinking...She is getting on in her years and maybe a contest such as this may be a little too much for her brittle aging bones.  I s'pose we could make a seniors class for her, GoPro, and Albob, but that just seems like it would be a bit too much work for the judges.



Cut her some slack.  She may be old, but she has been in Vegas.


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Updated list:
> 
> camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 (sorry guy forgot you), rock4832 (you're in right rock?), IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick


Count me in, although I'm still trying to convince myself.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Screw the cutter and bulker distinction. I am recomping, so I think we should just go for best over physique, most improvement, best arms, etc....


I am with TP on this.  It is not fair for us who try to stay in shape most of the time.  We couldn't win most improved, most cut etc...  I say you can have that catagory but don't end it there.  If there is no best physique, best arms, legs, etc, I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

No worries Jeanie, best physique is the main prize.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 1, 2004)

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 (sorry guy forgot you), rock4832 (you're in right rock?), IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick,du510


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I hope you got some good odds.
> 
> P.S.  I am still waiting for Jodi to enter.


Now why would I do that?  I'm down to 123, I have enough muscle and I'm sort of happy where I'm at right now.  Maybe another 3lbs would be nice but I'm not rushing to get there.  I want to compete in March so I'm not doing ANYTHING right now


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, you are hung over.  Um, its an 18 week competition, that end the first week in March.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Right so why would I want to diet now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Who says you have to?  Geez....

Okay, let me summarize, YOU NEED TO BE IN THE BEST OVERALL SHAPE IN 18 WEEKS.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Jodi, are you still drunk?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't want to bulk and I don't want to cut.  I'm working out consistantly and enjoying my workouts.  I'm focusing on bringing up my delts but overall I'm in good shape and have as much muscle as I wish to carry and come January I will start cutting.  I don't want to do anything right now.

LOL and no but I'm very tired.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

You ARE still drunk.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2004)

What TP is getting at is that you do not have to start anything yet, just enter.  Do whatever the fuk you wanna do til Jan, then do what you do.  At the end of march, judging occurs.  It is irrelevant what you do from now til then, as long as you are at your best in March.

Geesh, I thought Alzheimer's was less prevalent in women.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, ok.  Then why didn't he just say that?  Hey, I just got back from Vegas, what do you expect.......me to be coherent and comprehend all at once?  

I'll think about it.  These IM contest rarely last more than 2 months before everyone drops out


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> These IM contest rarely last more than 2 months before everyone drops out



When people see my pics, there gonna wish they never signed up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah I'm in Crashman.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Everyone going to pitch in cash? yes? no?
> 
> lets have a vote majority rule? 20 or 30 dollars?
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38574



Converted to American?  lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

*New IM Competition Journal*

Hey all... so in order to help me stay serious about this, I made a separate journal (as velvet suggested) just for my IM competition stuff. Basically just for posting my workouts, food, trash talk (not that I _would_ ) pictures, and questions for the more experienced worker-outers on here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> When people see my pics, there gonna wish they never signed up.



LOL.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh, ok.  Then why didn't he just say that?  Hey, I just got back from Vegas, what do you expect.......me to be coherent and comprehend all at once?
> 
> I'll think about it.  These IM contest rarely last more than 2 months before everyone drops out



That is why we need some good prizes, and some people who will stick to it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm in Crashman.


 Me too!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2004)

As the female winner of the first IM competition (hehe, that felt good to write  ) I have to say GOOD LUCK to everyone in this one 

Kick some AAAAASSS!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> As the female winner of the first IM competition (hehe, that felt good to write  ) I have to say GOOD LUCK to everyone in this one
> 
> Kick some AAAAASSS!



Aren't you joining us Jenny


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh all right I guess I will do it too, BUT no laughing at me! PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh all right I guess I will do it too, BUT no laughing at me! PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!


WOO HOOOO, more pics of Sapphire!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh all right I guess I will do it too, BUT no laughing at me! PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!




we would never laugh    only encourage


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like the girls are outnumbering the guys now


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> we would never laugh    only encourage


 Speak for yourself! I laugh at everybody equally (with an extra dose at myself). hahaha!

 But sapphy - seriously. why would we laugh! It's a friendly competition! We're all family here, no!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Looks like the girls are outnumbering the guys now


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Looks like the girls are outnumbering the guys now



As it should be.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Aren't you joining us Jenny



No, I've done my share of IM competing


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 2, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself! I laugh at everybody equally (with an extra dose at myself). hahaha!
> 
> But sapphy - seriously. why would we laugh! It's a friendly competition! We're all family here, no!?


  GG We are!!!     

just a bit nervous.. BUT I have been talking to GP and he's gonna help me do my best!!  He said LET'S GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GG We are!!!
> 
> just a bit nervous.. BUT I have been talking to GP and he's gonna help me do my best!! He said LET'S GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is going to be fun girls!   Sapphire, I am jealouse that you have GP helping you !


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> This is going to be fun girls!   Sapphire, I am jealouse that you have GP helping you !


Did you know that GP has been my coach for almost 2 years now?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Did you know that GP has been my coach for almost 2 years now?


Do you have any pics of him?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Sign me up. I hope I don't get screwed for being smaller than everybody else like DJ did in the Olympia.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do you have any pics of him?


Ahhh... no.  My bf would not like THAT.   

Sorry.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2004)

New list: 

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 , rock4832, IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick, du510, BabsieGirl, Sapphire, soxmuscle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That is why we need some good prizes, and some people who will stick to it.



speaking of prizes you and prince ever agree on anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> New list:
> 
> camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 , rock4832, IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick, du510, BabsieGirl, Sapphire, soxmuscle


Monstar wants in too


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

What is the criteria for judging?  Biggest overal improvement?  Best physique?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll be a Judge if you need any......


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> speaking of prizes you and prince ever agree on anything



Prince hasn't chimed in, to my knowledge.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

How about instead of me competing, I get to a be a judge?  For right now, my goals are strength based.  I am not interested in transforming my physique.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm gonna bow out, after rethinking I realize this comp ends at the time I will start cutting for Nationals.
Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Sign me up


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sign me up


No before pics till the after


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

Ah screw it, I'll do it too.  Although I won't be doing anything except maintenance until January but I'm trying to make the delts grow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

What do I need to do to enter?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey if its still open I'll join up...could use a reason to do something instead of the same ol routine.  I'll just cut up some and try to drop my BF% as much as possible.

Count me in!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 3, 2004)

Im in.

I'm going on vacation around the same time this contest ends, so perfect.

Plus, Im sporting too much chub these days.....

....and all the cool people are doing it


----------



## SlimShady (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm working out anyway, so why not? .. Sure, sign me up. I'm in.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm gonna bow out, after rethinking I realize this comp ends at the time I will start cutting for Nationals.
> Good luck to the rest of you!



when do you need to be cut by? i'm sure no one would mind an extra couple of weeks.......but i could be wrong


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 4, 2004)

I tried to take everyones suggestions into consideration:

2 winners one male one female
(most improved) 

and an overall winner
-the overall winner will get the Avant donation.
(best physique)

And women swimsuit comp  max's judge  jk

****the reasons for winning aren't set in stone(most improved, Best Physique) i'm just throwing it out there****

-entries: (so far)camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 , rock4832, IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick, du510, BabsieGirl, Sapphire, soxmuscle, Jill, Jodi, DeadBolt, Arnie's left nu, SlimShady

Judges:
yellowmoomba ,CowPimp (we need more judges  )

judging:  

-Weight

-Measurements: 
 *arms, chest, back, waist, hips, thighs, calves? (maybe pictures of the measurements?)

-Before and After pics: 
*will consist of standard poses.....don't ask me what they are maybe someone who has alota knowledge 
*you don't have to post your before pics till after but we all could try and have something with the date on it if not this is honor system and the only person you'll be cheating is yourself.

Rules:

-Win
-Honor system
-You must have a journal documented very strictly checking stats in along the way. 

Pending questions:

Who are  we sending donations to?
is Robert going to Chime in? 




Does everything look good to everyone???


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll judge


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> -entries: (so far)camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, *Rock*, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583 , *rock4832*, IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick, du510, BabsieGirl, Sapphire, soxmuscle, Jill, Jodi, DeadBolt, Arnie's left nu, SlimShady



I think Monstar wants in too. Who is the other rock?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Does everything look good to everyone???


 Fine by me, except the checking stats part. I don't plan to measure or weigh  myself at all. Just going by visual. Personal choice.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

I want to join!! I'll post before's and after's after but I'll make sure I have a newspaper or something with the date on it.  Who/ When/ Where do we send a donation to???


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

wooohooo!  this is exciting


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I want to join!! I'll post before's and after's after but I'll make sure I have a newspaper or something with the date on it. Who/ When/ Where do we send a donation to???


 KICK ASS! Good for you Andrea! 

 As for sending donations - that hasn't been figured out yet, as far as i know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

I think you should have best physique male and best physique female.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

I have decided to withdraw everyone, sorry if I am letting anyone down. As most of you know I have just recently overcome a pretty bad case of BED (binge eating disorder) and I don't think a competition will be the best idea. I know it was just for fun, but I think it would make overcoming binging a bit more stressful. Sorry guys. 

I would love to be a judge though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I have decided to withdraw everyone, sorry if I am letting anyone down. As most of you know I have just recently overcome a pretty bad case of BED (binge eating disorder) and I don't think a competition will be the best idea. I know it was just for fun, but I think it would make overcoming binging a bit more stressful. Sorry guys.
> 
> I would love to be a judge though!


I'm going on with my training as normal and just doing this as fun Mike. I'm not adding any stress to my life by doing this, except for the trash talk from TP and Camaro, LOL. If you change your mind I think you can do this stress free. Just take a pic now, train like normal and take a pic then. 

If that's not where your at, that's cool too. You need to do what's best for you buddy


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Agreed rock, and thanks for the support. 

Can I moderator please delete my IM competition journal. I just have so much other crap going on in my life right now---I need to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

*There is now a sub-forum under the Online Journal forum for this competition!*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 4, 2004)

im going to have to pick up the pace if i am in this...
but o well no pain no gain!!!!
im down


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *There is now a sub-forum under the Online Journal forum for this competition!*
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58


 Hey robert any chance we can get our IM Comp Journal threads moved into this sub forum? Is that too time consuming or not possible at all?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

I moved 2 journals, but I do not know who all is competing?

names? and I will move them.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I moved 2 journals, but I do not know who all is competing?
> 
> names? and I will move them.


Mine, Rob. Thanks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I think you should have best physique male and best physique female.



and an overall winner? or just thats it? 
who'd get the donation?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Who is the other rock?



so i fucked up  but i still got your porn!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> names? and I will move them.


so far:

camarosuper6, Saturday Fever, Jeanie, Rock, TwinPeak, GoalGetter, Crashman, ihateschoolmt, greekblondechic, Dale Mabry, tryintogetbig, seven11, Duncans Donuts, Luke9583, IainDaniel, Velvet, klmclean, shutupntra1n, fantasma62 , BritChick, du510, BabsieGirl, Sapphire, soxmuscle, Jill, Jodi, DeadBolt, Arnie's left nu, SlimShady, lilguy_bigdream, ncgirl21


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

okay, someone needs to post the URLs to these member's journals, I do not have time to go thru the forum and look for them all.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

TP: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38506
 Velvet: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38596
 LakerGirl: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38608
 Saturday Fever: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38550
 CamaroSuper6: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38516
 Fantasma62: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38555


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> okay, someone needs to post the URLs to these member's journals, I do not have time to go thru the forum and look for them all.


 I only posted the competition-specific ones i have bookmarked. the ones i have for others are just their regular journals... nto sure if they wanna be moved.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I only posted the competition-specific ones i have bookmarked. the ones i have for others are just their regular journals... nto sure if they wanna be moved.


And again passed over by Ivy


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> so i fucked up  but i still got your porn!!


Ohhhh, by only a few posts too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Rocks- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=806963#post806963


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 5, 2004)

Been away for a while.  Did I miss the deadline to enter?

If not I'm all in:

Wolf's Journal http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34864


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And again passed over by Ivy


 ROck's Journal of FUN is a competition log? hahahahahahahahahaha! 

 Joking aside, sorry man...  wasn't on purpose. Shame on me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

I want to be a judge!


----------



## seven11 (Nov 8, 2004)

do u guys need pictures of legs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2004)

mmmmhmmmm


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I have decided to withdraw everyone, sorry if I am letting anyone down. As most of you know I have just recently overcome a pretty bad case of BED (binge eating disorder) and I don't think a competition will be the best idea. I know it was just for fun, but I think it would make overcoming binging a bit more stressful. Sorry guys.
> 
> I would love to be a judge though!


Yes, that is difficult!  You should see what I did


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> when do you need to be cut by? i'm sure no one would mind an extra couple of weeks.......but i could be wrong



Oh hey, just saw this, thanks for the offer but this contest ends right about the time I will start to cut for Nationals which is towards the end of April. 
It's all good though, I will just be getting in shape along with everyone else and enjoy seeing everyones elses progress.   
Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

I really don't plan on measuring bodyparts and I don't want a beofre and after pic.  I think it should just be about the best physique.  Please post all of the final details soon so I can decide if I want to stay in.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey if you need some female judges just hollah!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey if you need some female judges just hollah!


Hey Brit... go to the other thread to tell them http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38574


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 8, 2004)

Dear Monstar, don't worry about anyone else hon.  As someone who knows what you're going through, I agree with it being stressful.  I am kinda sorta following along because I do want to make progress for myself, but my heart's not totally into this competition.  I am competing against myself


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2004)

ok i'm gonna start the journal soon


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am competing against myself


me too.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> me too.



Ya me too, i'm gonna kick myselfs ass in this comp!! you're goin down crash you goin down!!! RAHH!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Ya me too, i'm gonna kick myselfs ass in this comp!! you're goin down crash you goin down!!! RAHH!!


 That is cute! I am serious though, I always compete with myself cause if I lose it better be to me and not someone else.... did that make sense


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> That is cute! I am serious though, I always compete with myself cause if I lose it better be to me and not someone else.... did that make sense



he he haha lol i saw that thing just "disappear" out of that post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 11, 2004)

and yes i understand, but i just really hate losing so i won't


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> he he haha lol i saw that thing just "disappear" out of that post


It wouldn't get bigger.  I am trying to post a before pic but I am unable to resize pictures on my computer.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeanie email me the pics I will resize it if I can... do you have the original?  Send it to cyndibelle@optonline.net


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Jeanie email me the pics I will resize it if I can... do you have the original? Send it to cyndibelle@optonline.net


  You have to promise not to laugh or throw up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> It wouldn't get bigger.



you know i got that same problem


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> you know i got that same problem


oh, that's not good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> oh, that's not good!



I know dam shoulders


----------



## Yunier (Feb 24, 2005)

When will there be another comp?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2010)

Is there any interest in running another one of these 18-week competitions?

Poll coming up next!



camarosuper6 said:


> In case anyone hasn't been in the Camaro vs Johnnny thread, it has turned into a full on IM bodybuilding competition challenge
> 
> The challenge is open to anyone until Friday of this week. If you want in, simply post in this thread, but only once please, to make it easier to count and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 24, 2010)

since this is of 2004...could someone save some time and tell us who won?


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

wtf is going on here?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2010)

Whatever happened to that hot ass sapphire?  And the mega-flirt greekblondechick?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Whatever happened to that hot ass sapphire? And the mega-flirt greekblondechick?


 
mmmmm paper hits


----------

